# Future Man



## Dave (Jul 15, 2018)

I've started watching this comedy. It is quite amusing and the first few episodes had so many scenes stolen from other genre movies; it was very clever - several from _Terminator, The Last Starfighter, Back to Future (parts I and II.)_ However, it does have a more serious side and as the series progresses the time travel paradoxes it has created and the resulting situations are becoming less parody, and much more original. There is obviously a much deeper and more sinister background to the plot than I had originally envisaged. The video game shop employees are also great, and remind me of _Spaced_. If you want something easy and light then I recommend this.


----------



## Dave (Jul 16, 2018)

Episode 7: Pandora's Mailbox, when they break into James Cameron's 2023 futuristic house, is easily the best episode yet and truly inspired. Although it starts off being quite juvenile, I highly recommend you watch this series for this episode alone.


----------



## REBerg (May 20, 2020)

Under quarantine and armed with a shiny, new Hulu subscription, I've discovered _Future Man_ to be an entertaining way to spend part of my days.
The series is basically a time travel-to-change-history thing. It's providing a lot of chuckles as well as numerous references to scifi films, including_ The Last Starfighter, Alien _and _The Abyss_.
Rated MA, it's a little rough around the edges, primarily due to language, violence and sexual references. No nudity, in the first seven episodes, anyway.


----------



## hitmouse (May 20, 2020)

Enjoyed the first episode. The references are fun. The gang go back to the 60s, mug some bikers for their clothes and bikes and drive off in the costumes from Easy Rider. Agree a bit rough around the edges.


----------



## REBerg (May 20, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> Enjoyed the first episode. The references are fun. The gang go back to the 60s, mug some bikers for their clothes and bikes and drive off in the costumes from Easy Rider. Agree a bit rough around the edges.


I also thought _Terminator_ in that scene.


----------



## Dave (May 20, 2020)

Is it only on Hulu? I've not come across this in the UK yet.

Edit: Which is odd considering it appears to already have three seasons.

Edit: Even more odd that I've forgotten I've actually watched it.


----------



## REBerg (May 21, 2020)

Dave said:


> Is it only on Hulu? I've not come across this in the UK yet.
> 
> Edit: Which is odd considering it appears to already have three seasons.


I had never heard of it until I subscribed to Hulu. I think it's a Hulu original. I don't know if Hulu sells its older programs to other outlets.


----------



## Glaysher (May 21, 2020)

Dave said:


> Is it only on Hulu? I've not come across this in the UK yet.
> 
> Edit: Which is odd considering it appears to already have three seasons.


SyFy in UK, not watched it though.


----------



## .matthew. (May 21, 2020)

I was sure it's on amazon prime video but I'll have to check.


----------



## REBerg (May 21, 2020)




----------



## hitmouse (May 21, 2020)

.matthew. said:


> I was sure it's on amazon prime video but I'll have to check.


It is on Prime.


----------



## Dave (May 22, 2020)

It's amusing in that it is so completely derivative of other scifi, but the only thing I actually found funny was that the *T*ime* T*ravel *D*evice works with _Cameronium._

As I watched this, I slowly realised that I have watched it before, or at least some of it. I even started a thread here  So, I'm merging them together.


----------



## REBerg (May 23, 2020)

REBerg said:


> Rated MA, it's a little rough around the edges, primarily due to language, violence and sexual references. No nudity, in the first seven episodes, anyway.




Update. The last episode I watched (maybe the ninth) included a bit of nudity. I was surprised.


Spoiler



Also unintentional time-travel incest in the same scene.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

I really loved this up until the end of the second season. Thought it kind of lost its way in the third, and I didn't like the ending of that season, as I feel there will be no fourth? I must say I loved Wolf's almost worship of Corey Hart though!


----------



## Dave (Jun 15, 2020)

Trollheart said:


> I loved Wolf's almost worship of Corey Hart though!


I liked his 'Iron Chef' cook-off vibe.

I thought all three seasons were each very different. I liked the 'Back to the Future' aspects of the first season, but much less the far future of the second, or the Haven, out of time, episodes. And yes, that did appear to be a full stop and bookend to anything further.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

Yeah, I agree. I know it's hard to keep up the B2TF storyline while still keeping it fresh and funny (which, for the most part, they managed) but I felt season three was almost a different show. I got the feeling either that the writers were entirely different ones to those who wrote the previous seasons, or that they had got bored with the whole thing. I think I'd have to say Wolf was the standout character though.


----------

